# Black Duck & Longtail Duck!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's a couple to take a peak at! Just a week away til' GAME ON! Thanks for checkin' out!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Damn nice looking mounts.

Alex


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome looking mounts!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I have seen that longtail in person and it looks awesome, I wish I could shoot one nice enough to mount!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

That Ol'' Squaw rocks :beer:


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice mounts. I'm going to Maine in Dec to try for a Longtail and an Eider. already have a black duck mounted. Hard not to kill one in the swamps we hunt. Still one of my favorite ducks.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice Mounts Rick....cant hardley wait to see my mallard your working on for me. Hope your Alaskan trip went well!

Scott Freed


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey thanks guys...Scott, your bird should be done by the end of October! Thanks!


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

wow....nice! cant wait.


----------

